# 76ers land Kirk Hinrich, Andre Miller to Portland?



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

http://otrsportsonline.com/2009/07/19/76ers-land-kirk-hinrich-andre-miller-to-portland/



> OTR has been informed about a deal *which is almost done *that will send Andre Miller to the Portland Trailblazers, Steve Blake and someone else to the Chicago Bulls, and Kirk Hinrich to the Philadelphia 76ers. Apparently, this deal will get done if Andre Miller is able to get more money in some sort of way.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

no bigs involved. it better not happen. No trade should happen unless it involves a legit low post scoring big man.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The person went on to say this may not be 100% true. But its summer, something to talk about. I am ok with the trade if the someone else we get back is a decent player with expiring contract. That would be the only way this trade makes sense.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Horrific trade. Blazers have no one we need, and giving up Hinrich would be disasterous, especially in this scenario where it's just to dump a contract.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Horrific trade. Blazers have no one we need, and giving up Hinrich would be disasterous, especially in this scenario where it's *just to dump a contract.*


that is what it looks like to me. Dumb kirk for 2010. Blake and pargo can back up Rose at the pt.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

piss poor stinky **** trade. blake is a good backup but that isnt what you trade hinrich for.


----------



## Merk (May 24, 2006)

Trade doesnt make any sense

Everywhere I have read says Portland covets Hinrich so why involve Philly when you could just do a straight trade w/ the Bulls


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

You must be getting Outlaw too.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Outlaw is redundant unless the Bulls are trading Tyrus in another trade.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

haha, I just cant stand Steve Blake.. i hope it happens :evil:


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I sure hope that "other player" is someone good. It doesn't seem like a straight salary dump for Hinrich makes any sense whatsoever.


----------



## BullsBaller (Oct 6, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> I sure hope that "other player" is someone good. It doesn't seem like a straight salary dump for Hinrich makes any sense whatsoever.


A salary dump of Deng's contract would make more sense especially since Hinrich would be a perfect mentor to Rose and is a good 6th man being able to play both the 1 & 2 effectively.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Maybe the Bulls just want to move on from their old failed core. Lets be honest here people Kirk Hinrich on this team makes them a bit better but hes not going to be a reason why the Bulls would win or lose 10 or more games. Hes a nice guy, nice player but trading him away for more cap money doesn't turn a mediocre team into the clippers overnight.

I also think this trade is just made up, no word on this rumor anywhere but on this blog.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

How many years does Hinrich have left? I'm not a fan, and he's not worth his salary at all.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

BullsBaller said:


> A salary dump of Deng's contract would make more sense especially since Hinrich would be a perfect mentor to Rose and is a good 6th man being able to play both the 1 & 2 effectively.


Exactly. A bigger contract, worse player, and a more sissyboy-type too. We also have JJ drafted who I think will be a much more versatile and better SF. Deng can also only play one position, and does that in a very mediocre fashion, whereas Hinrich can play both PG and SG better. Deng is the one who should be traded if anyone.


----------



## BullsBaller (Oct 6, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Maybe the Bulls just want to move on from their old failed core. Lets be honest here people Kirk Hinrich on this team makes them a bit better but hes not going to be a reason why the Bulls would win or lose 10 or more games. Hes a nice guy, nice player but trading him away for more cap money doesn't turn a mediocre team into the clippers overnight.
> 
> I also think this trade is just made up, no word on this rumor anywhere but on this blog.


I think Kirk is one of the many parts that are needed to entice a FA next year to come to Chicago. The main objective should be to get rid of Deng's contract b/c it is more money and goes up year over year, where Hinrichs goes down. We can always replace Deng with someone like Outlaw if we don't get the SF FA we want next year. Don't you think by having a good 3 guard rotation of Rose, Salmons, and Hinrich who is one of the leaders of the team and plays excellent defense along with Boozer would be one of the many reasons a FA comes here? Pretty much I think we have our 1 & 2 spot sealed with a really good 3 man rotation. I also think the 5 spot with Noah is sealed. I am content their. It is the 3 and 4 spot that need work. I prefer Bosh, but getting Boozer would give us an extra couple mill to spend on someone like Wade. They evidentally want to play with each other (Basketball wise) and having Boozer in Wades hometown would entice Wade even more.

We could almost trade Deng for Boozer straight up! Screw Portland who are greedy with all the talent they have on that roster! Don't give them any help by giving them Kirk!


----------



## BullsBaller (Oct 6, 2002)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Exactly. A bigger contract, worse player, and a more sissyboy-type too. We also have JJ drafted who I think will be a much more versatile and better SF. Deng can also only play one position, and does that in a very mediocre fashion, whereas Hinrich can play both PG and SG better. Deng is the one who should be traded if anyone.


Deng can play the 4, but I think playing stronger players is what has made him so injury prone. He is so brittle! JJ on the other hand will ba able to effectively play the 4 once he has learned a couple post/fade moves and gotten into NBA shape. He is definitely strong enough!

T. Outlaw is the equivalent of Luol without the injury history. We can get him with all the money we have next year.


----------



## BullsBaller (Oct 6, 2002)

TT and Deng work for Boozer.

How does that sound! I would ask for a first rd. pick from Utah, as well!
Then try to get Wade next year or Joe Johnson and keep boozer. I would do a sign and trade type of deal of Salmons for one of those 2 player if possible.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

BullsBaller said:


> I think Kirk is one of the many parts that are needed to entice a FA next year to come to Chicago. The main objective should be to get rid of Deng's contract b/c it is more money and goes up year over year, where Hinrichs goes down. We can always replace Deng with someone like Outlaw if we don't get the SF FA we want next year. Don't you think by having a good 3 guard rotation of Rose, Salmons, and Hinrich who is one of the leaders of the team and plays excellent defense along with Boozer would be one of the many reasons a FA comes here? Pretty much I think we have our 1 & 2 spot sealed with a really good 3 man rotation. I also think the 5 spot with Noah is sealed. I am content their. It is the 3 and 4 spot that need work. I prefer Bosh, but getting Boozer would give us an extra couple mill to spend on someone like Wade. They evidentally want to play with each other (Basketball wise) and having Boozer in Wades hometown would entice Wade even more.
> 
> We could almost trade Deng for Boozer straight up! Screw Portland who are greedy with all the talent they have on that roster! Don't give them any help by giving them Kirk!


Look I dont get this whole idea that we need good players on this team to entice FA's, lol these guy's care about the money first and I highly DOUBT Chris Bosh is going to turn down 16+ mill a year to play in the Chicago Market just because Kirk Hinrich is not on the team lol. 

Nobody wants Deng, at least not right now and the only time that Deng would be wanted would be if he was playing like an all-star and if thats the case why would the Bulls trade him? The Bulls are stuck with deng for a long time. 

Boozer choose money over playing with Lebron James, money talks.

I could understand why FA's skipped Chicago in 2001, Krause was not well liked around the league, nobody wanted to fill Jordan's shoes and the Bulls only won 17 games the year before!


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

BullsBaller said:


> Deng can play the 4, but I think playing stronger players is what has made him so injury prone. He is so brittle! JJ on the other hand will ba able to effectively play the 4 once he has learned a couple post/fade moves and gotten into NBA shape. He is definitely strong enough!
> 
> T. Outlaw is the equivalent of Luol without the injury history. We can get him with all the money we have next year.


Yeah, brittle is putting it mildly. He has no post moves to play the 4, and no handle to be a playmaking 3. That's my assessment of him. He fooled me into thinking he might turn into something a couple years ago, but I know better now. The only person I really want gone off this team now right there.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Look can we stop with the Luol Deng should be traded talk, your beating a dead horse. NOBODY WANTS HIM! Nobody is going to commit to Deng until 2014 its not going to happen unless Deng starts to play like an all-star and if that happens the Bulls would have no reason to trade him so lets please stop with "Trade Deng".


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

BullsBaller said:


> TT and Deng work for Boozer.
> 
> How does that sound! I would ask for a first rd. pick from Utah, as well!
> Then try to get Wade next year or Joe Johnson and keep boozer. I would do a sign and trade type of deal of Salmons for one of those 2 player if possible.


I'd rather have Tyrus than Boozer, but if it meant getting rid of Deng, that'd be nice. Obviously, if you read the other thread Q&A with Reinsdorff, he thinks Deng will bounce back and be an all-star, so he's going nowhere unfortunately. Well, fortunately if Reinsdorff is right about him lol.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

I think most people if not EVERYONE will stop reading after "I'd rather have Tyrus than Boozer".


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Dont see why the Bulls would want help Philly here... They should be good at PG until its time to re-up Rose's deal. Hinrich can backup the 1 AND the 2 as well, so he's valuable for that and his defense. 

With James Johnson coming in, anything the Blazers can offer Chicago outside of Aldridge is obsolete.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

http://www.phillyburbs.com/news/news_details/article/117/2009/july/21/stefanski-reining-in-aggressive-spending.html



> Stefanski also said there's nothing to a rumored trade that would have Miller going to the Trail Blazers and Kirk Hinrich to the Sixers. Hinrich's $9.5 million salary, combined with three players to complete the roster, would force the Sixers to pay the dollar-for-dollar luxury tax.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

hinrich's contract isn't even THAT bad.. i mean he's a legit starter in this league and his contract is declining every year--i'm too lazy to check but what's he worth next year? 7 mil?. it's bad for the bulls because he's only a backup but it would be a good contract on other teams.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

thebizkit69u said:


> I think most people if not EVERYONE will stop reading after "I'd rather have Tyrus than Boozer".


Even if you don't think that Tyrus will be the better player, he is cheaper, younger, and he's here. Boozer could very well give the Bulls the shaft, just like he did Cleveland. There's more to be considered here and taken into account, beyond just the caliber of players involved. Injuries, character, age, contract, the list goes on and on. Tyrus wins in every category except CURRENT production, and his #s are comparable to Boozer's at the same age if you value defense like I do.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

c_dog said:


> hinrich's contract isn't even THAT bad.. i mean he's a legit starter in this league and his contract is declining every year--i'm too lazy to check but what's he worth next year? 7 mil?. it's bad for the bulls because he's only a backup but it would be a good contract on other teams.


I'm too lazy to look too (actually don't know where to even if I wanted to), but I was thinking it was like 9, 8.5 and 8 in the next 3 years, or 8.5, 8 and 7.5. Something along those lines from what I recall.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Even if you don't think that Tyrus will be the better player, he is cheaper, younger, and he's here. Boozer could very well give the Bulls the shaft, just like he did Cleveland. There's more to be considered here and taken into account, beyond just the caliber of players involved. Injuries, character, age, contract, the list goes on and on. Tyrus wins in every category except CURRENT production, and his #s are comparable to Boozer's at the same age if you value defense like I do.


I dont think he will be a better player, hes not even close to being as good as Boozer now. Yeah hes cheap now but next year hes a RFA, some dumb *** GM might still believe that hes worth 9-10 a year do you really think the Bulls will even consider matching that? 

Second if you value defense I dont understand your fascination with Thomas he is NOT a good defender. Is he cheap now yes, his character hasn't been that good either, age I give you that and contract well like I said there is a good chance we can lose him next year for nothing also.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

DaBabyBullz said:


> I'm too lazy to look too (actually don't know where to even if I wanted to), but I was thinking it was like 9, 8.5 and 8 in the next 3 years, or 8.5, 8 and 7.5. Something along those lines from what I recall.


Its 9, 8.5 and 8 which is one of the biggest reason why the Bulls dont want to trade him but if they do it still helps them cap wise.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Tyrus wins in every category except CURRENT production,


Current production is a pretty important category...



> and his #s are comparable to Boozer's at the same age if you value defense like I do.


Why do you keep pushing this nonsense? His numbers were not comparable at all. :wtf:

At age 22 (last year for TT)

Boozer avereaged: 15.5 points, 11.4 rebounds, shot .523 fg% and had a PER of 20.8

Tyrus averaged: 10.8 points, 6.4 rebounds, shot .451 fg%, and had a PER of 15.9 

How is that comparable?

Edit: oh I get it TT's extra 0.2 steals per game and his extra 1.2 blocks per game make up for all the of the other production.


----------



## BullsBaller (Oct 6, 2002)

DaBabyBullz said:


> I'd rather have Tyrus than Boozer, but if it meant getting rid of Deng, that'd be nice. Obviously, if you read the other thread Q&A with Reinsdorff, he thinks Deng will bounce back and be an all-star, so he's going nowhere unfortunately. Well, fortunately if Reinsdorff is right about him lol.


In the Q & A he also mentioned the emphasis on defense. I guess that means Kirk isn't going anywhere either.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

BullsBaller said:


> In the Q & A he also mentioned the emphasis on defense. I guess that means Kirk isn't going anywhere either.


Yeah I believe I already mentioned that, but was probably in the Q&A thread. He loves the trio of Rose, Salmons and Hinrich, plus wants to focus on D, so those 2 together sure sounds like Hinrich is staying unless they can get a really significant upgrade elsewhere, that can also play D. 

That Q&A really made me respect Reinsdorff a lot more again, but I'll always have an affinity towards him since he gave my uncle great tickets so we could see the Bulls in the great '96 season. (72-10, best ever)


----------



## BullsBaller (Oct 6, 2002)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Yeah I believe I already mentioned that, but was probably in the Q&A thread. He loves the trio of Rose, Salmons and Hinrich, plus wants to focus on D, so those 2 together sure sounds like Hinrich is staying unless they can get a really significant upgrade elsewhere, that can also play D.
> 
> That Q&A really made me respect Reinsdorff a lot more again, but I'll always have an affinity towards him since he gave my uncle great tickets so we could see the Bulls in the great '96 season. (72-10, best ever)


The comment I made earlier was to kind of point out that Reinsdorf is sending mixed messages. You made a comment that according to Reinsdorf's Q&A that Deng is not going anywhere and so I made the point that neither is Kirk to point out the mixed message. If a trade for Boozer is in the works, then it is either Kirk or Deng, right?

Personally, I think with Artest and Ariza both signing for the MLE, it puts a low market price on SF's for next year. This is just another reason for me to trade Deng, since I think we could get someone like Outlaw for cheaper.


----------



## BullsBaller (Oct 6, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Look *I dont get this whole idea that we need good players on this team to entice FA's*, lol these guy's care about the money first and I highly DOUBT Chris Bosh is going to turn down 16+ mill a year to play in the Chicago Market just because Kirk Hinrich is not on the team lol.


“Chicago (is) a great city. We’ve got a great fan base. *We’ve got, I think, some nice young pieces,” said Forman, “that will be attractive to players (who are free agents)* and Derrick Rose is a player, I think, guys want to play with because he’s so talented yet unselfish and a winner.”

Gar sure believes it is important! Scottie Pippen in the other thread also said something along the lines that it is very important for talented players to be teamed up with other good/great players b/c if you are not on a team with other good players that is competing, then your mind can take yourself out of bball mode. Could this be why Bosh was frustrated last season?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Then why arent people jumping to play with Lebron who is arguably the best player in the league. Sure players want to play next to other good players but IMO the money still comes first, unless your an aging vet looking for a ring like Payton and Sheed Wallace.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

The way this team played in the post season, why make any major changes ? If the right deal comes along , sure. But, otherwise just stand pat. The Bulls can't compete with the big boys just yet. May as well just improve and gain some experience. See if Tyrus will continue to get better. What's the rush ???


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

LA68 said:


> The way this team played in the post season, why make any major changes ? If the right deal comes along , sure. But, otherwise just stand pat. The Bulls can't compete with the big boys just yet. May as well just improve and gain some experience. See if Tyrus will continue to get better. What's the rush ???


The prominent belief is that we did that once before, two years ago, and it led to an ugly collapse and step backward.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

yodurk said:


> The prominent belief is that we did that once before, two years ago, and it led to an ugly collapse and step backward.


And that is understandable. 

But there are two major differences between the 07-08 team and 09-10 team.

1.Derrick Rose
2.Instead of veterans like Big Ben and P.J. Brown, we have two guys still hungry for success in Noah and Tyrus. 

Rose gives us that legit superstar and there will be no letdown from Wallace or Gordon/Deng in their contract years. I'm willing to let them play it out too, but I can understand the hesitation on this board.


----------

